# Couple of pigeons



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

The one on the bottom was from tonight, taken at approx 12 yards with a clean headshot. The one on top was shot yesterday from about 10 yards and taken with a vitals shot as head and neck were behind cover. Both very clean kills. Both shot with 9.5mm Steel from a homemade frame using old formula TBG 30mm to 20mm shooting half butterfly. Pigeon for dinner tonight!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good shooting!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice shooting some flying steaks 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Way to go. Nice tasting dinner.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Way to go. Nice tasting dinner.


What does Pigeon taste like ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Nice shooting and beautiful frame.


----------



## blindshooter (Sep 3, 2010)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go. Nice tasting dinner.
> ...


Squab... delicious

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

